# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Google Home, smart speaker, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Google Home on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Home: a speaker to finally take on the Amazon Echo"
Bring it on

by Dieter Bohn
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Try the Google Home Speaker in augmented reality

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> At Google I/O, one of the surprising products announced was the Google Home speaker, set to compete with the Amazon Echo and other in-home smart devices.
> 
> Watch as we review the Google Home through augmented reality.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Google Home

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Introducing Google Home, a voice-activated speaker powered by the Google Assistant. Ask it questions. Tell it to do things. It’s your own Google, always ready to help. Just start by saying, “Ok Google” to enjoy music, get answers straight from Google, manage your everyday tasks, and easily control smart devices around the home.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home is the assistant that will never leave you alone

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Google Home is part Bluetooth speaker, part Google Assistant, all Amazon Echo competitor. For $129, it brings super-powered voice control into every nook and cranny of your house.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home first look

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> At Google’s annual hardware event, the company finally provided us with more details on its Echo competitor Home. Google Home will go on sale today for $129 and ships November 4. Fredric took a quick look at the device at today's event.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home: review

Published on Nov 3, 2016

"Google Home review: The Assistant steps into your living room"
OK Google, what can Home do for me?

by Nathan Ingraham 
November 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Easter Eggs Inside the 'Mind' of Google Home

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> The $129 Home smart speaker plays a vital role in Google’s futuristic vision of “a Google for everyone” powered by its omnipresent Assistant. It sounds like a big deal, but we decided to have some fun with the new assistant instead.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home review

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> Google Home is the $129 Echo competitor that puts the search giant's much-touted new Google Assistant intelligence technology inside a small, but powerful Echo-like speaker and microphone.

----------


## Airicist

How to set up Google Home as part of a multiroom music system

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> If you have a Google Home or Chromecast Audio we show you what you need to setup a whole-home music system.

----------


## Airicist

17 questions for the Google Home and Amazon Echo

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> We asked the Google Home and the Amazon Echo the same 17 questions to find out how they respond differently.

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 things Google Home can do that Amazon's Alexa can't

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> Google's smart speaker outdoes Amazon in some key ways.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home vs Amazon Echo, review of the connected home speakers

Published on Nov 13, 2016




> Here are the key features of the Google Home -
> 
> Google Home is a voice-activated speaker powered by the Google Assistant. Ask it questions. Tell it to do things. It’s your own Google, always ready to help. Just start with, "Ok Google".
> 
> Far-field voice recognition.
> Far-field microphones and industry-leading natural language processing ensure Google Home hears you reliably.
> Multi-room capability.
> Multiple Google Home devices can be grouped together to enjoy the same song in every room.
> Customizable bases.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to control your TV with Google Home

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> Use your voice to launch movies and music on your TV.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home: Pros and Cons

Published on Nov 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google Home review: assistant in a box!

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> Google's version of Amazon Alexa, complete with games and trivia!

----------


## Airicist

Google Home hits the road with Hyundai

Published on Jan 7, 2017




> At CES 2017, you can control your car with your voice.

----------


## Airicist

How to customize your Google Home's appearance

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> How to customize the appearance of Google Home
> dek: If you don't like the stock appearance of Google Home, here are two quick and easy ways to make it truly yours.

----------


## Airicist

Google home talks to robots

Published on Jan 16, 2017




> Just for fun I connected an ESP8266 to Chip-E and opened up a port on the home router so the Maker IFTTT service could reach the robot. Now Google Home can ask my robot to do things over it's serial port 
> 
> At this time Chip-E was programmed with Otto's Smooth Criminal sketch and it waits for serial data before dancing. When the ESP8266 receives a request for the dance URL it triggers the robot to start. A simple hack that could easily do much much more.

----------


## Airicist

5 reasons to buy the Amazon Echo over the Google Home

Published on Jan 16, 2017




> In todays video I go over my top 5 reason to buy the Amazon Echo over the Google Home. After living with both devices for quite some time I go over the pros of the Echo and the best applications it's used for.

----------


## Airicist

5 most useful Google Home commands

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> As a voice assistant, Google Home is supposed to make your life easier. Here are five of the most useful commands to try.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home spouts crazy talk with fake news in answers 

Published on Mar 6, 2017




> The smart speaker is criticized for spreading conspiracy theories about President Obama and other untrue statements as part of its spoken search results.

----------


## Airicist

How to add multiple users to Google Home

Published on Apr 20, 2017




> With multiuser support, the Google Home is now more personal than ever. It can now give personalized responses based on whose voice it hears.

----------


## Airicist

Carpool | Google Home now supports multiple users

Published on Apr 20, 2017




> Google Home is powered by the Google Assistant. Starting today, Google Home supports multiple users. Now the Assistant can distinguish your voice from others, so you can get a more personalized experience at home.


"Tomato, tomahto. Google Home now supports multiple users"

by Yury Pinsky
April 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Workout | Google Home now supports multiple users

Published on Apr 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Product review: Google Home Smart Speaker

Published on May 3, 2017




> Google Home is noticeably smaller than its chief competition - the Amazon Echo - but in many ways, it bests the Echo at delivering a better Smart Home/Smart Speaker experience.
> 
> For reasons that include: Design, Google Assistant, Functionality and Casting, Google Home is one of our favorite smart speakers.
> 
> Google Home has definitely made the smart speaker race interesting. 
> 
> When deciding which smart speaker to buy, consider the services you use - rather than the speaker itself. If you like Amazon Music and take advantage of the shopping integration Alexa offers, the Echo is a better match. But if you use Google for your mail, calendar and other online tools, Home becomes an invaluable extension of your digital existence.

----------


## Airicist

You've got a cooking teacher in the Google Home

Published on May 4, 2017




> Google Home's new feature allows the smart speaker to recite recipes at a pace you control.

----------


## Airicist

Cooking | Google Home now provides step-by-step recipe instructions

Published on May 16, 2017




> Google Home can now read you step-by-step cooking instructions. To get started, look for the Google Home icon when searching for recipes on Google.com. Tap to send that recipe to your Google Home. Once you’re ready to start cooking, just say, “start recipe.”

----------


## Airicist

Hands-free calling coming to Google Home

Published on May 17, 2017




> Getting things done and keeping in touch with friends and family has never been easier. Call phone numbers in the U.S. or Canada, including businesses and your personal contacts, completely hands-free. Coming soon to Google Home in the U.S.

----------


## Airicist

Call a locksmith | Hands-Free Calling coming to Google Home

Published on May 17, 2017




> Getting things done and keeping in touch with friends and family has never been easier. Call phone numbers in the U.S. or Canada, including businesses and your personal contacts, completely hands-free. Coming soon to Google Home in the U.S.

----------


## Airicist

Call a roomie | Hands-Free Calling coming to Google Home

Published on May 17, 2017




> Getting things done and keeping in touch with friends and family has never been easier. Call phone numbers in the U.S. or Canada, including businesses and your personal contacts, completely hands-free. Coming soon to Google Home in the U.S.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home packed with new features, including hands-free calling

Published on May 17, 2017




> Google Home gets a slew of new features, including hands-free calling, support for Spotify and HBO Now, and integration with your TV. Here's what we learned at Google IO 2017.

----------


## Airicist

How to use Google Home shortcuts

Published on May 24, 2017




> Shortcuts on Google Home let you assign short phrases to commands that are complicated or long. Here's how to set them up.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 25, 2017




> A few months and plenty of updates have helped Google's smart speaker come into its own.

----------


## Airicist

Can Google Home understand ocker Aussies?

Published on Aug 23, 2017




> Google's smart speaker goes all right Down Under, but just don't ask it to fire up the barbie for brekky.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home: hands-free calling

Published on Aug 24, 2017




> This is Google Home. You can use it to make hands-free phone calls to just about anyone in the US or Canada, whether that’s family, friends, or the deli down the street. 
> Hands-free calling on Google Home is currently available in the U.S. and in Canada in English only, with other languages coming soon.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home: Supports multiple users

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> This is Google Home. It knows the difference between your voice and other people’s voices. So it can play *your* music, add stuff to *your* calendar and call *your* friends.

----------


## Airicist

How the Google Home is better than the Amazon Echo (Top 5)

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> Amazon's smart speaker isn't the best at everything. Sorry, Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

How to create reminders with Google Home

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> At long last, the Google Home can now remind you to take out the trash or go for a run. Here's how.

----------


## Airicist

Family fun with Google Home

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Your Assistant on Google Home has activities for the whole family, so everyone can join in the fun. Learn something new, play a game, or imagine together with a story. Plus, give kids their own experience on Home when they sign in with their own account, powered by Family Link.

----------


## Airicist

Wake up to music with your Google Home

Published on Feb 2, 2018




> Google Home now has alarms that will play music or radio. In this tutorial I will teach you all you need to know to become a master of setting alarms on your Google Home and help you get to work on time! Look before for a list of Google Home Alarm commands.
> 
> Alarm Commands:
> Start with, "OK Google" or "Hey Google"
> 
> "Set alarm for 7am tomorrow"
> "Set an alarm for 7:30am called school"
> "Set alarm for 7am Monday through Friday"
> "When is my alarm set for?"
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Set Alarms | Google Home

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Set recurring alarms, wake up to media alarms, or snooze on.

----------


## Airicist

Tips and tricks to get the most out of your Google Home

Feb 26, 2020




> Your Google Home can do so much more than tell jokes and give you the forecast. Here are five ways to get more out of the Google Assistant built into your smart speaker or smart display. 
> 
> Be warned, we say the wake words for Google Assistant a lot in this video, so mute your speakers if they are nearby. 
> 
> Products featured in this video include the Google Nest Hub (formerly the Google Home Hub), the Google Nest Hub Max, the original Google Home and the Nest Mini (the second generation Google Home Mini).

----------

